# where to buy blue or red claw crayfish?



## benji2009 (Dec 16, 2009)

hi guys, just wondering wheres the best place to buy blue or red claw crayfish? seen them on ebay but dont really want to buy them off there lol

thanks


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

The only legal species to keep in the UK is the red claw crayfish, and even then only in England and Wales.


----------



## benji2009 (Dec 16, 2009)

ahr right ok, ive seen the electric blue crayfish for sale in fish shops tho? 
where can you buy red claws from?


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

benji2009 said:


> ahr right ok, ive seen the electric blue crayfish for sale in fish shops tho?
> where can you buy red claws from?


Might be worth pointing out to the shop owners that this is illegal - might have been a mistake. 

Just fyi, this is on the defra website regarding crayfish:



DEFRA said:


> The keeping of crayfish as ornamental animals is effectively prohibited. However, an exception has been made for the keeping of certain named tropical species of crayfish, in heated indoor aquaria. A general licence has been issued under the Crayfish Order, in respect of the redclaw crayfish (Cherax quadricarinatus), a native of Northern Australia. This is the only crayfish currently recognised as a tropical species and therefore incapable of reproducing in the wild in Britain. "A guide to the identification of redclaw crayfish" has been produced by the Centre for Environment, Fisheries & Aquaculture Science (CEFAS) to assist both the trade and those enforcing the legislation.
> 
> 
> Guide to identification of redclaw crayfish (on eFishBusiness website)
> ...



As for where to buy, no sure myself - although I wouldn't be put off buying from ebay. I've bought shrimp from sellers on ebay and the stock was top notch. Half the time they are legitimate shops anyway and ebay is just an alternative to hosting their own website.


----------



## OrigamiB (Feb 19, 2008)

benji2009 said:


> ahr right ok, ive seen the electric blue crayfish for sale in fish shops tho?
> where can you buy red claws from?


I looked into getting one about a year ago too and all I could find was Electric blue Crayfish as well.... Be warned, they will eat anything else in the tank and they can get very big xD


----------



## benji2009 (Dec 16, 2009)

Ah so it's only legal to keep red clawed in the uk? Or if eBay are selling the electric blue crayfish surely they must be legal otherwise it wouldn't be on eBay? Or hav I read that all wrong? Sorry, didnt go to school much  lol


----------

